

Why the Time Is Ripe for Smartwatches - atluknitak
http://testdroid.com/news/why-the-time-is-ripe-for-smartwatches-and-why-appdevs-must-make-their-move

======
atluknitak
Apple Watch will be actually also good for Android counterparts. This is
probably the first gadget that will actually boost the whole ecosystem (all
wearables) and create more commercial opportunities across different OS
platforms.

